

3D Mid-Air Acoustic Manipulation  - asheldritch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJxJRAxdFU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
alttab
This is awesome. If I was the researcher, I would get a process patent for the
levitation, and sell it to industrial engineers for manufacturing. I feel like
acoustic machinery once finely controlled could gain an edge on more costly
hydraulic systems.

